# Grafiker PC zusammenstellen



## pixelpink (11. November 2012)

Hallo,
ich arbeite als Grafikerin und möchte mir gern einen PC selbst zusammenstellen.
An dieser Stelle möchte ich noch loswerden bzw. mich bedanken für alle die, zu den hier im Forum gestellten Problemen, sich Mühe geben ihre Ratschläge, ihr Wissen und ihre Erfahung zu teilen. Es ist nicht selbstverständlich fremden Personen zu helfen. 

Ich habe mich beraten lassen und bin zu folgender Liste eines Verkäufers gekommen

SSD Gehäuse SILENOS schwarz
ATI Radeon Sapphire HD7750, 1GB passiv
Toshiba 500 GB DT01 ACA050 Sata3
SSD 120 GB Kingston SSDNow V+200
DDR3-1600 16GB Kit Corsair Value Select
Arctic-Cooling Freezer 13 Pro CO
AMD FX 8350, 8x4, 0Ghz, boxed
Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 (AMD3+)
Netzteil ATX 700W Xilence XP700
LG GH-22NS DVD Brenner

preisvorstellung des verkäufers war dafür 800 euro.

meine Fragen sind:
ist das die nötige zusammenstellung, die ich brauche?
oder ist das eine zuviel oder zuwenig?
muss/sollte ich wirklich 800 euro für einen rechner ausgeben?
(ich möchte keinen pc mit dem ich drei monate zufrieden bin und mich dann jahrelang ärgere nicht ein paar mehr euro in die hand genommen zu haben.)
ich arbeite mit der creative suite (photoshop, illu, indesign), spiele keine spiele
sollte ich mir lieber einen intel (i5 oder i7) kaufen?
wie ist es mit der lautstärke? der pc muss nicht flüsterleise sein, ich möchte aber auch kein "gebrüll" unter meinem tisch


----------



## Rurdo (11. November 2012)

Von dem Händler würde ich mal ganz schnell abstand nehmen!
Wenn du ihm gesagt hast dass du den PC zum Grafik-bearbeiten hernehmen willst, is die Zusammenstellung völliger schwachsinn!
Bitte mal diesen Fragebogen ausfüllen, dann kann dir schneller geholfen werden!
1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen  Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw? 
          (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage,  Betriebssystem,...)

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten?
          (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2,   Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office,   Video-, Audio- & Bildbearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?

8.) Gibts sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?


----------



## Research (11. November 2012)

Verlink doch einfach unseren Frage-Katalog. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html 

Da ich davon ausgehe das du nichts hast, ein Budget von max. 800€, soviel aber nicht ausgeben willst, von nem Händler beinahe über den Tisch hast ziehen lassen, ein paar weitere Fragen:

Was machst du genau? (U.A. Zeitrahmen)
Welche Software? (Wichtig sind hier u.A. welche Schnittstellen, Codecs... genutzt werden.)
Welche Einstellungen?
Vorherige Hardware? (Erfahrungen mit Dauer, Performance...)

BTW: Willkommen im Forum. Werde heute Mittag nochmal vorbei schauen. Wenn du die Fragen beantwortet hast, dürftest du dann schon 3 Konfigs haben.
Hier mal der Wert "deiner" Konfig + Kommentare, für mehr reicht mein Akku nicht mehr:

Casecom GEH-KM-6788S.B.R3, Casecom Gehäuse MidiTower ATX, SILENOS, schwarz, HD-A 44€ (Zu teuer, gibt günstigere die wesentlich besser sind. Und/oder schöner.)
Sapphire Ultimate Radeon HD 7750, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (11202-03-40G) 100€ (Passiv, stirbt dir in nem schlecht belüfteten Gehäuse, je nach Software unterdimensieniert. Wenn nur CPU-Berechnungen, dann wäre eine solche Karte OK.)
Toshiba DT01ACA Series   500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (DT01ACA050) 46€ (Für einen Grafiker zu klein. Außer du speicherst auf einem NAS und nutzt diese nur zum Arbeiten. Dann würde ich aber eine 240GB SSD nehmen.)
Kingston SSDNow V+ 200 120GB, 2.5", 7mm, SATA 6Gb/s (SVP200S37A/120G) 79€ (Würde ich nicht kaufen. Gibt bessere für unwesentlich mehr Geld. Siehe auch die Toshiba.)
Corsair ValueSelect DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL11-11-11-30 (DDR3-1600) (CMV16GX3M2A1600C11) 61€ (Hmmm, gab Berichte über Probleme mit diesen. Je nach Arbeit würden auch 8GB reichen. Kommt darauf an wie du unsere Fragen beantwortest.)
Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro CO 27€ (Hm, gibt Bessere für weniger/das gleiche Geld.)
AMD FX-8350, 8x 4.00GHz, boxed (FD8350FRHKBOX) 173€ (Klingt erst mal beeindruckend, ist diese CPU aber nicht.)
Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3, 990X (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) 88€ (Ein Overclocking MoBo mit übergroßem Chipsatz? (für  Dual-Grafikkarten, und dann will er dir noch eine passive-LOw-End-GraKa verkaufen.) Oh weiha. Da gibt es wesentlich günstigere.)
Xilence Gaming Series  700W ATX (SPS-XP700.(135)R3) 65€ (Wozu so ein Riesen Netzteil? Und dann nur 80+ Effizienz. Ein kleineres mit höherer Effizienz ist besser.)
LG GH-22NS 12x DVD-RAM , czarny 23 € (Der einzige Artikel der OK ist, wobei wenn du deine Arbeiten auf optischen Datenträgern Speichern willst, könnte es sich lohnen ein Blue-Ray Laufwerk zu besitzen)

Macht: 706€. Ohne OS.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. November 2012)

Ich würde zu einem Xeon 1245V2 greifen, hat 8 Threads dank SMT und eine IGP.


----------



## Softy (11. November 2012)

Ich würde auch zum Xeon greifen:

CPU:  Intel Xeon E3-1245V2, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed
 Board: ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77   oder ASUS P8H77-V, H77
 RAM: Produktvergleich 2x4GB CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600)  oder Produktvergleich 2x8GB PC3-12800U CL10 (DDR3-1600) 
HDD: Seagate F3 1000GB 
SSD:  Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s oder Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s  
 NT:  be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0
 Kühler (optional): Produktvergleich  
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. November 2012)

Perfekt, beim MB würde aber auch ein B75 Board reichen 

Und beim Case schlage ich mal das Fractal R4 vor 

Edit: Ein Sella würde die Ohren des Menschen schonen


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2012)

pixelpink schrieb:


> Ich habe mich beraten lassen und bin zu folgender Liste eines Verkäufers gekommen


 
Dem Verkäufer würde ich einen Arschtritt verpassen. 
"Beratung" sieht für mich anders aus.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. November 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dem Verkäufer würde ich einen Arschtritt verpassen.
> "Beratung" sieht für mich anders aus.


 Ganz genau und am besten auch noch mal in die Eier damit das auch eine Lehre für ihn war
Die Konfi vom Softy sieht sehr gut aus so würde ich es auch machen


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (11. November 2012)

Bin auch für einen Xeon, sind zwar eher für Server-Systeme angebracht - Entfalten aber ihre volle Leistung bei deinem Einsatzgebiet


----------



## pixelpink (11. November 2012)

hallo rurdo,

ist wohl das problem wenn man als völlig ahnungslose vor einem fachhändler steht.....ein kollege hat mir glücklicherweise von diesem forum erzählt. ansonsten hätt ich mir den rechner wahrscheinlich so gekauft.
ich lass es mal dahingestellt ob es masche ist einen kunden über den tisch zu ziehen oder ob er eben selbst neuling auf seinem gebiet ist.


1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
so wenig wie möglich und soviel wie nötig.
ich möchte nicht am falschen ende sparen und mich nach einem halben jahr ärgern nicht 100 euro mehr in die hand genommen zu haben. allerdings brauch ich auch keinen schnickschnack (tolle beleuchtung z.b.) und spielen werd ich defintiv nicht mit dem rechner.
es ist auch ok wenn der rechner nicht in 15 sekunden hochgefahren ist  ich kann schon damit leben meinen rechner zu starten und mir derweil einen kaffee zu holen.
800 euro find ich schon viel, aber wenn es soviel sein soll, dann ist es eben so. 800 wäre schon der ungefähre preisrahmen.

kannst du mit der antwort etwas anfangen oder war diese nicht direkt genug und zuviele infos drumherum?

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw?
(Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)
nager, hackbrett, kapelle...) ihr it-ler seid ein witziges völkchen 

tastatur: wird benötigt
betriebssystem: wird benötigt (win 8 oder win 7)

soundanlage: nein (ist vorhanden)
maus: nein (ist vorhanden)
monitor: nein (ist vorhanden)

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten?
(SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
 ich glaub´ nicht. mein rechner wurde im jahr 2000 geboren und stand als komplettrechner bei mediamarkt
der ist nicht kaputt aber eben schon uhruhruhropa.


4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
ich bin seit jahren ikea-selbst-aufbauerin. traue mir schon zu mit einer anleitung den zusammenzuschrauben.
rätst du mir die finger davon zu lassen? eventuell hab ich da einfach zuviel selbstvertrauen?
bevor ich da etwas schreddere würd ich den dann bauen lassen. soviel kostet das dann ja auch nicht mehr (oder?)

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
19 zoll; auflösung: 1.280 x 1.024 Pixel

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Video-, Audio- & Bildbearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)
wenn dann eventuell mal minesweaper 
ich zocke überhaupt nicht

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
ich hab mich da ein wenig eingelesen, dass es wohl nichts mehr ausmachen würde diese im rahmen zu übertakten.
bringt es wirklich soviel? würdest du so etwas tun?
wäre es nicht genauso gut ein wenig mehr ram zu kaufen (dachte da so an 16 gb)?

8.) Gibts sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? 
nein, keine besonderheiten.

ich hoffe du kannst mit meinen antworten etwas anfangen und schlägst nicht die hände über den kopf zusammen. kenn mich eben absolut nicht aus. in einigen dingen hab ich mich vor ein paar tagen schon etwas eingelesen....
auf jeden fall vielen dank für deine mühe.

besten gruß

klare ansage


----------



## KaiTorben (11. November 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> CPU:  Intel Xeon E3-1245V2, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed
> Board: ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77   oder ASUS P8H77-V, H77
> RAM: Produktvergleich 2x4GB CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600)  oder Produktvergleich 2x8GB PC3-12800U CL10 (DDR3-1600)
> HDD: Seagate F3 1000GB
> ...



Sehr gut Softy 
Damit machst du Nix falsch


----------



## Softy (11. November 2012)

pixelpink schrieb:


> 5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
> 19 zoll; auflösung: 1.280 x 1.024 Pixel



Grafikerin mit einem Monitor mit 1280x1024 Pixeln? Wie passt das denn zusammen?  Ich würde mir als allererstes einen vernünftigen Full HD Monitor mir IPS Panel kaufen


----------



## mr.4EvEr (11. November 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Grafikerin mit einem Monitor mit 1280x1024 Pixeln? Wie passt das denn zusammen?  Ich würde mir als allererstes einen vernünftigen Full HD Monitor mir IPS Panel kaufen



Definitiv. Der hier wäre gut und günstig: LG IPS234V LED-Monitor: LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Wenns höhenverstellbar sein muss: LG IPS235P LED-Monitor: LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
oder: Dell U2312HM LED-Monitor: LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Wenns 16:10 sein soll: Dell U2412M LED-Monitor: LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Die asiatischen WQHD Monitore kann sich die TE mal anschauen, aber ich würde wegen Grafikkerin davon abraten: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html

Man könnte auch noch Eizo Monitore in Betracht ziehen: EIZO FS2333 LED-Monitor: LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Da die TE aber bislang mit 1280x1024 auskam, sollte ein IPS reichen  oder macht sie das professionell?


----------



## pixelpink (11. November 2012)

hallo research,

ich möchte so wenig wie möglich und soviel wie nötig ausgeben.

d.h. dass ich in drei jahren auch noch gern mit dem rechner arbeiten möchte ohne mich zu ärgern nicht hundert euro mehr in die hand genommen zu haben.
wenn es 800 euro sind, dann ist es eben so, wenn es mehr sein sollte, aber das auch wichtig ist, dann geb ich mehr dafür aus.
ich benötige aber keinen schnickschnack oder superluxus. ich erwarte kein hochfahren in 10 sekunden. es reicht wenn ich den rechner starte, ich mir dann noch eben einen kaffee hole und erst dann arbeiten kann.
allerdings möchte ich gut arbeiten können. der rechner soll nicht streiken weil zu wenig leistung vorhanden ist. 
ich habe auch keine lust auf ein getöse unter dem tisch. mit einem leichten surren kann ich gut arbeiten, ich kenne aber aus dem büro auch rechner, die so laut sind, dass man sich unweigerlich nur noch darauf konzentrieren kann.

was ich damit genau mache:
ich kann meine arbeiten vom büro aus zuhause erledigen. 
genau heißt das, dass ich mit photoshop bilder bearbeite, mit illustrator arbeite und alles mit indesign zusammensetze. teilweise arbeite ich noch mit flash.
war das mit der frage gemeint?


software: adobe creative suite für printer (photoshop, illustrator, indesign, flash, dreamweaver,...)

schnittstelle, codecs:...auch wenn ich mir die erklärung bei wikipedia durchlese verstehe ich das nicht wirklich. sorry

Vorherige Hardware: Erfahrungen mit Dauer, Performance: auch hier weiß ich leider nich was gemeint ist


schön, dass du die hardware von meinem händler in einem normalodeutsch kommentiert hast 
damit kann ich etwas anfangen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (11. November 2012)

pixelpink schrieb:


> schön, dass du die hardware von meinem händler in einem normalodeutsch kommentiert hast
> damit kann ich etwas anfangen.


 
Hast  du damit mich gemeint, war das dann Ironie? Wenn ja, dann müssen wir dich noch über n paar  Sachen aufklären. IPS und MVA/PVA Panels usw. haben eine  originalgetreuere Darstellung der Farben im Vergleich zu TN Monitoren  (LED/LCD Monitoren).




pixelpink schrieb:


> ich habe auch keine lust auf ein getöse unter dem tisch. mit einem leichten surren kann ich gut arbeiten, ich kenne aber aus dem büro auch rechner, die so laut sind, dass man sich unweigerlich nur noch darauf konzentrieren kann.



Meinstens Surren Büro Rechner nur extrem, weil sie ewig (in der Regel nie  )entstaubt wurden. Dadurch hängt sich so viel Staub in den Bauteilen und Kühlern fest, dass die Hardware extrem heiß wird. Um dies zu kühlen drehen die Lüfter voll auf. Reicht die Kühlung dann trotzdessen nicht mehr, kann es zu Abstürzen und evtl. sogar zu defekter Hardware führen.


----------



## soth (11. November 2012)

pixelpink schrieb:


> schnittstelle, codecs:...auch wenn ich mir die erklärung bei wikipedia durchlese verstehe ich das nicht wirklich. sorry
> 
> Vorherige Hardware: Erfahrungen mit Dauer, Performance: auch hier weiß ich leider nich was gemeint ist


Codecs sind Algorythmen/Verfahren zur Komprimierung(Verkleinerung). Der wohl Bekannteste dürfte .mp3 sein. Es ist bei Bildern unüblich das so zu nennen, im Grunde sind Formate wie .jpg, .png, .tiff, .bmp usw. aber auch Codecs, bzw. zumindest damit vergleichbar.

Bei der vorheringen Hardware wird wohl gemeint sein, womit du an deinem Arbeitsplatz arbeitest, bzw. womit du generell vorher gearbeitet hast. Wenn am Arbeitsplatz ein noch schnellerer Rechner steht, kann der Rechner daheim auch schnell zu langsam wirken...


----------



## Research (11. November 2012)

Hm, wenig Infos...

Also, welches? Photo editing programs, photo editing software | Adobe Photoshop family

Gleiches gilt für die Anderen.

Wie Groß  sind die Dateien die du bearbeitest und was machst du?
Filme?
Bilder?
Rendern?

Was ich mit Codecs/Schnittstelen meinte sind Dinge wie openGL, openCL, ... Da Photoshop openGL unterstützt würde ich noch eine AMD-Graka einbauen.
Würde, je nachdem was die TE schreibt glatt nen FM2 System nehmen. Wäre fünstig und mit openGL, was laut Tests nen ordentlichen Schub gibt.
Wobei ich nicht ganz verstehe warum Tom's keine Intel-Desktop-Hardware mit einbezogen hat.

Siehe hier: Can OpenGL And OpenCL Overhaul Your Photo Editing Experience? : Fast Action Behind Still Photos
Speziell diese Seite: Benchmark Results: Photoshop CS6 : Can OpenGL And OpenCL Overhaul Your Photo Editing Experience?

soth hat erkannt was ich mit der alten Hardware meinte.


----------



## soth (11. November 2012)

Die Software hat sie doch genannt: 


pixelpink schrieb:


> ich kann meine arbeiten vom büro aus zuhause erledigen.
> genau heißt das, dass ich mit photoshop bilder bearbeite, mit  illustrator arbeite und alles mit indesign zusammensetze. teilweise  arbeite ich noch mit flash.
> war das mit der frage gemeint?
> 
> ...


----------



## Research (11. November 2012)

Gibt mehr als eines: Photo editing programs, photo editing software | Adobe Photoshop family

Würde von denen Gerne die Specs zusammentragen und gucken was man nehmen kann/muss.


----------



## soth (11. November 2012)

pixelpink schrieb:


> und es war überhaupt keine ironie. er hat die  hardware aufgelistet und hinter jeder position einen kommentar  geschrieben.
> das ist schon hilfreich für einen dau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das klingt für uns aber so, als ob wir nur, für dich, unverständliches Zeug reden würden 
Wenn dir etwas nicht klar ist frag einfach, dann versuchen wir es dir zu erklären!

Und benutze bitte den Bearbeiten Button, sonst gibt es Ärger von einem Moderator und es erhöht die Übersichtlichkeit!


----------



## Research (11. November 2012)

Hmm, verlink die genutzten Produkte bitte. Alleinen bei Photoshop gibt es 5 Versionen. Photo editing programs, photo editing software | Adobe Photoshop family


----------



## pixelpink (11. November 2012)

hallo jungs,

mein rechner im büro läuft schon schneller,
der hat z.b. einen i7, auch die monitore sind einfach ein traum.
aber im büro bin ich 5 tage die woche ca. 10 stunden täglich. daheim möchte ich dann doch nicht soviel arbeiten.
bzw. ist es nicht so zeitstressig zuhause wie in einer grafikabteilung, die damit ihre brötchen verdient.
klar hätt ich schon gern das beste vom besten auch daheim. aber das ist mir einfach zu teuer. ich möchte eben nur das geld für hardware ausgeben was erforderlich ist.

hier mal ein paar links zu meinen programmen mit denen ich arbeite.
die cs (creative suit) umfasst mehrere programme aus dem haus adobe. vorwiegend arbeite ich mit photoshop, illustrator und indesign

programme zuhause: http://www.amazon.de/Adobe-Creative-...2651979&sr=1-1

programme büro:
http://www.amazon.de/Adobe-Creative-...dp_ob_title_sw

oder direkt bei adobe zu finden
http://www.adobe.com/products/creati...b-premium.html

das ist das entsprechende photoshop: 3D design | Adobe Photoshop CS6 Extended

größe der dateien: photoshop kann schon mal bis zu 25 mb groß werden, aber das kommt nicht so häufig vor. täglich eher unter 10 mb.
geschriebene druckdaten umfassen schon mal 70 mb


folgende komponenten hab ich jetzt aus euren kommentaren und empfehlungen zusammen:

festplatte: Seagate F3 1000GB

NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3

Brenner: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk

Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0__Fractal R4


unsicher noch bei:

cpu: intel core i5/2500k
oder Xeon 1245V2

graka: geforce gtx 550
oder AMD APU A10 X4 5700 GRAFIK FM2 BOX - AMD A (laut research sehr gut)

mainboard: asus p8p67
oder ASUS P8H77-V

SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s
oder Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/


RAM: Produktvergleich 2x4GB CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600)
oder Produktvergleich 2x8GB PC3-12800U CL10 (DDR3-1600)

kann ich leider rein gar nichts anfangen. wie soll ich diese vergleichen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. November 2012)

Da du nicht OCen willst, reicht der 1245V2.

Der hat auch einen integrierten Grafikchip.
Also brauchst du keine Grafikkarte.
Bei der SSD ist es auch egal welche du nimmst.


----------



## Research (11. November 2012)

Die Links gehen nicht. Nur Die die direkt auf Adobe Zeigen funktionieren.

Der AMD APU A10 X4 5700 GRAFIK FM2 BOX - AMD A ist eine CPU mit starker GraKa iGP. Ob sich das lohnt hängt davon ab wie deine Programme mit openGL klar kommen.


Intel Xeon E3-1245V2

Quad-Core "Ivy Bridge" • 
TDP: 77W • (Wärmeabgabe)
Fertigung:  22nm • (Je kleiner desto geringer der Verbrauch, desto "besser" die CPU.)
L2-Cache: 4x 256kB • (Mehr ist besser)
L3-Cache: 8MB shared • (Mehr ist besser)
IGP: HD Graphics P4000, 650MHz (Turbo: 1250MHz) • (Bessere iGP)
Memory  Controller: Dual Channel PC3-12800U (DDR3-1600) •  
SSE4.1, SSE4.2, AVX, Turbo Boost (3.80GHz)Hyper-Threading (HT simuliert Pro Kern einen weiteren, so wird die CPU besser ausgelastet und leistet mehr bei stark parallelisierter Software.)


Intel Core i5-2500K

Quad-Core "Sandy Bridge" • 
TDP: 95W •
 Fertigung:  32nm • 
L2-Cache: 4x 256kB • 
L3-Cache: 6MB shared •
 IGP: HD Graphics 3000, 850MHz (Turbo: 1100MHz) • 
Memory  Controller: Dual Channel PC3-10667U (DDR3-1333) •
Turbo Boost (3.70GHz),   Multiplikator frei wählbar (Einfaches Overclocking duch einen offenen Multiplikator. Ohne Spannungserhöhung eine feine Sache.)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. November 2012)

Ich würde auch zu dem Xeon 1245V2 raten, wie stark das Programm allerdings die IGP belastet weiß ich nicht. Dafür hat der aber 8 Threads, je nachdem was mehr Speed bringt (IGP oder SMT) würde ich auch entscheiden.


----------



## Research (11. November 2012)

Wenn eine Intel-CPU dann eines dieser MoBos:Produktvergleich MSI B75A-G43, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7758-020R), ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), ASRock ZH77 Pro3, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), MSI ZH77A-G43, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR
Hier kannst du gerne das günstigste nehmen.

Bei dem RAM den wir dir vorschlagen spielt alleine der Hersteller, Preis und die Größe eine Rolle. Den Rest kannst du ignorieren. Wenn du bei Intel bleibst.

Wenn du zu AMD gehst dann hier:

APU: AMD A10-5800K Black Edition, 4x 3.80GHz, boxed (AD580KWOHJBOX) 107€
MoBo:ASRock FM2A85X Extreme4-M, A85X (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) 79€ (Mit neustem Chipsatz.)
oder
ASRock FM2A75 Pro4-M, A75 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) 58€. (Alter Chipsatz.)
http://geizhals.de/?cmp=845220&cmp=856844#xf_top
RAM:G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-14900U CL10-11-10-30 (DDR3-1866) (F3-1866C10D-16GAB) 67€ (Deutlich teurer als bei Intel. APUs von AMD setzen den höheren Takt aber in mehr GPU Leistung um.)
Kühler: Von 15€ bis open End: http://geizhals.de/?cmp=476225&cmp=...5&cmp=757982&cmp=336007&cmp=840980&cmp=696680

Such dir was aus.  Wir können dir auch ein 0,1 Sone PC konfigurieren. Wird dann bei schwächerer Hardware (was vollkommen akzeptabel ist da du zu Hause wohl nicht Vollzeit professionell arbeiten willst.), oder höheren Kosten bleiben.

Rest bleibt so.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. November 2012)

Warum ein Z77 Mobo für einen Xeon ?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. November 2012)

Dann eben ein H77 oder B75


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Warum ein Z77 Mobo für einen Xeon ?


 
Z77 Boards sind in der Regel besser ausgestattet als H77 oder B75 Boards.
Versuch mal mit einem B75 Board SLI zu machen oder 4x USB 3 intern zu haben.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. November 2012)

Als Grafikerin braucht man aber kein SLi.

Und 2x USB 3.0 dürften wohl ausreichen. eSATA ist sowieso schneller.


----------



## Research (11. November 2012)

Schon mal nen Stick mit eSATA gesehen?
Oder hast du etwas alles externe eSATA Platten?  Ich habe von 10 genau eine mit eSATA (neben dem USB 2.0). Genutzt habe ich ihn nie.

Zumal sie gerne mehrere Monitore anschließen möchte. Nur VGA und DVI machen sich da schlecht.
Zumal ich alle MoBos ohne SpaWa Kühler gekickt habe.

Durch mein lahmes INet habt ihr schon kommentiert bevor ich mit dem Editieren fertig war.


----------



## Rosigatton (11. November 2012)

Bin auch für den Xeon 1245v2. Mit dieser CPU hättest Du viele Jahre einen spitzenmäßigen Prozessor .

Xeon E3-1230 v2 im Test: Core-i7-Leistung für nur 200 Euro

Nur zum reinschauen. Ist ja der 1230v2, ohne IGPU.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Als Grafikerin braucht man aber kein SLi.
> 
> Und 2x USB 3.0 dürften wohl ausreichen. eSATA ist sowieso schneller.


 
Wer benutzt E-Sata?
Ich kenne keinen der das jemals genutzt hat.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. November 2012)

dürften wohl ausreichen.
@TE: Reichen dir 2 USB 3.0 Anschlüsse an der Front ?


----------



## Research (11. November 2012)

Willst du mehr als einen Monitor betreiben?

Wobei VGA für den Alten ausreichen sollte.
Allerdings könnten die Krokodilstränen kommen wenn dann mal später ein Besserer besorgt wird.


----------



## Timsu (11. November 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer benutzt E-Sata?
> Ich kenne keinen der das jemals genutzt hat.


 
Da E-Sata ja elektrisch das gleiche ist wie normales SATA (bloß mit einem Stecker, der für mehr Steckvorgänge ausgelegt ist. Sata=50, E-Sata 10.000)
dadurch ergeben sich viele Vorteile:
- maximale Geschwindkeit, wird nicht durch Controllerchips auf Zusatzkartenkarten/Motherboards oder USB-Sata Bridges in der externen Festplatte ausgebremst.
- Unterstützung aller Funktionen: NCQ, Trim, Smart, etc
- einfache Nachrüstung alter PCs durch einfaches Adapterkabel.

Leider wurde bis heute kein eindeutiger Standart zur Stromversorgung festgelegt, deshalb ist es manchmal etwas umständlich, genau aus diesem Grund nutze ich für meine Backups kein E-Sata sondern einen speziellen Wechselrahmen, welcher für viele Steckvorgänge (35k) geeignet ist.

PS: Man kann  natürlich anstatt dem Xeon 1245 auch den 1230 und ein Motherboard mit integrierter Grafik nehmen, wird zwar nicht günstiger, man erhält aber ein Board mit mehr Funktionen.


----------



## Research (11. November 2012)

Ihr wollt mir nicht sagen das der TE mit seinen Daten, auf einer (nackten?) Festplatte, mit hoch empfindlichen, beweglichen Teilen, mit Daten die zum Lebensunterhalt beitragen, pendeln soll?


----------



## eXodus1989 (11. November 2012)

Also ich hab mir nicht jeden Beitrag hier durchgelesen, aber ich hab auch noch einen anderen Vorschlag.

Da hier neben dem Rechner auch noch ein vernünftiger Monitor + Betriebsystem benötigt wird, werfe ich einfach mal das Wort "iMac" in den Raum.
Wäre halt noch ne Alternative. Ist solide, hat nen sehr guten Monitor und ein gutes Betriebssystem. 
Ist aber natürlich auch noch etwas teurer, aber ein guter Monitor + Rechner + BS ist auch net viel billiger.

mfg


----------



## Johnny_Bravo (11. November 2012)

Hallo allerseits!

Die geposteten Vorschläge sind eigentlich sehr gut. Ich habe vor einigen Wochen einer Freundin einen Grafiker-PC zusammengestellt und musste dementsprechend einige Faktoren berücksichtigen.

Mit der Konfiguration von Softy kannst du überhapt nichts falsch machen. Das B75-board reicht, 16GB RAM sind jedoch schon fast Pflicht bei Photoshop. Manche greifen gleich zu 32GB, aber wir wollen die Kirche vorerst mal im Dorf lassen. Zudem wäre eine AMD-Karte gar nicht mal fehl am Platze, dabei reicht jedoch eine HD 7750 oder sogar eine preiswertere Graka (mit einem leisen Kühler). Apropos Kühler, ein Alpenföhn Sella oder ein TX3 wären für den Prozessor auch zu empfehlen.

Welche Funktionen mit einer dedizierten Graka beschleunigt werden, kannst du nachfolgenden Links entnehmen:
Photoshop CS6 and GPU acceleration
und: Photoshop CS6 GPU FAQ

Die Unterschiede sind z.T. dramatisch.


PS: Bei Photoshop schneiden AMDs Bulldozer und Piledriver CPUs gar nicht mal so schlecht ab, trotzdem sind sie aber auch hier nur zweite od. dritte Wahl.


----------



## Research (11. November 2012)

Apple? Fünffacher Preis (900€ für 24GB RAM ECC, ordentliche Konkurenz kostet 160€) für die gleiche Hardware.

Zum openGL: da ich immer noch nicht weiß was die TE nun nutzt, kann es sein das sich eine APU lohnen würde: günstiger+schneller.
Wenn kein openGL dann der Intel ohne dedizierte (extra) Grafikkarte (nur mit iGP).

RAM ist für die Intelkonfig sehr günstig zu haben.

Wenn du aber AMD nimmst hast du die Mehrkosten für 32GB mehr als drinn.


----------



## Johnny_Bravo (12. November 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Zum openGL: da ich immer noch nicht weiß was die TE nun nutzt, kann es sein das sich eine APU lohnen würde: günstiger+schneller.
> Wenn kein openGL dann der Intel ohne dedizierte (extra) Grafikkarte (nur mit iGP).



Nicht nur OpenGL, sondern auch Open*C*L. Eine AMD A10 APU wäre bei Photoshop ein guter P/L-Tipp.


----------



## soth (12. November 2012)

Ich benutze eSATA
Einfach aus dem Grund, weil es noch kein USB3.0 gab und USB2 lahm ist!

Der iMac ist eine gute Empfehlung für Leute die zu viel Geld haben und auf Leistung sowie P/L verzichten können, ansonsten bekommt man für den Preis wesentlich bessere Hardware!

Persönlich würde ich auf den E1230v2 setzen und eine Karte ala HD7770 dazustecken. Leistung bei allem was nicht per GPU beschleunigt werden kann und mehr GPU-Power als der Trinity. 
Logischerweise wäre der Preis ebenfalls höher...


----------



## target2804 (12. November 2012)

Eine gpu hat auch die Vorteile dass man manche texturberechnungen, zb beim rendern mit magix Video, auf die GPU auslagern kann. Spart zeit.


----------



## Johnny_Bravo (12. November 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Persönlich würde ich auf den E1230v2 setzen und eine Karte ala HD7770 dazustecken. Leistung bei allem was nicht per GPU beschleunigt werden kann und mehr GPU-Power als der Trinity.
> Logischerweise wäre der Preis ebenfalls höher...


 
Eine 7750 reicht dicke, sogar eine 6670 ist für Photoshop mehr als ausreichend. Da muss man das Geld wirklich nicht zum Schornstein hinausjagen. Mit gut 50 Mücken ist man dabei. 

Die 1230V2 passt.


----------



## Johnny_Bravo (12. November 2012)

Mein Vorschlag (Modifikation von Softy):

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230V2, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80637E31230V2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
 Board: ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Graka: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7750 OC, 1GB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI (GV-R775OC-1GI) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Gigabyte Radeon HD 6670, 2GB DDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI (GV-R667D3-2GI) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
 RAM: Produktvergleich 2x8GB PC3-12800U CL10 (DDR3-1600) 
HDD: Seagate F3 1000GB 
SSD:  Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s oder Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s  
 NT:  be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0
 Kühler: Produktvergleich  
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk  


Bei der Budget-Variante würde ich es so machen:

CPU: AMD A10-5800K Black Edition 
Board: ASRock FM2A75 Pro4-M, A75 
RAM: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-14900U CL10-11-10-30  
HDD: Seagate F3 1000GB 
SSD:  Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s oder Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s  
 NT:  be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0
 Kühler: Produktvergleich  
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk


----------



## Jeanboy (12. November 2012)

die Konfigs sind gut!


----------



## Research (12. November 2012)

RAM ist für ne APU etwas lahm.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. November 2012)

Da würde ich 2133 MHz nehmen


----------



## Research (12. November 2012)

Hatte ich schon mal gepostet: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...rafiker-pc-zusammenstellen-3.html#post4720873

Laut PCGH ist zwischen 1866 und 2133 kaum ein Unterschied. Zumindest bei Spielen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. November 2012)

Na gut, dann halt 1866 MHz


----------



## Research (12. November 2012)

Ist günstiger.

Für zu Hause ohne Zeitdruck würde ich ganz klar das günstigere Packet von AMD nehmen.


----------



## Johnny_Bravo (12. November 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Na gut, dann halt 1866 MHz


 
Hab' ich übersehen. Hast Recht, bei einer AMD APU lohnen sich natürlich 1866 Riegel. Hab nochmal nachgebessert.


----------



## Research (12. November 2012)

Außerdem hast du 8GB verlinkt.


----------



## pixelpink (27. November 2012)

Hallo,
ich hab mich jetzt mit euren Kommentaren, Vorschlägen und Einwänden im Netz die letzten Tage "schlauer" gemacht. Ist ja schon spannend das Thema, allerdings wird mir jetzt, wo ich  mich ein wenig mehr auskenne, erst viel bewusster wie wenig ich eigentlich weiß 

Das sind jetzt die Komponenten, die ich mit einem guten Gefühl rausgesucht habe.

Board: MB GIGABYTE GA-H77-DS3H H77 LGA1155
CPU INTEL Core i5 3450 4x 3.10 GHz 6MB 
CPU-Kühler Xigmatek Loki HDT-S963 92mm 
2 Stück RAM 8GB DDR3-1600 Kingston (1x8GB) 
DVDRW Samsung 22x+/-RW schwarz SATA 
Festplatte: 1.0TB Seagate ST1000DL002 32MB  
SSD: 128GB Samsung SSD 830 SATA III 
VGA: 2048MB Gainward GT630 DDR3 HDMI 
2048 MB DDR3 NVIDIA GeForce GT 630
Gehäuse: Geh Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower Black 
Netzteil be quiet! Sys-Power 450W 80Plus SYS-L6
2 Stück Gehäuselüfter: Grey 2 SYS-ULTRASILENT 5-8dB(A) 
Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit 500-800U/min 

inkl Zusammenbau = 830 Euro

Win 7, 64 bit wollte ich mir bei ebay oder amazon kaufen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. November 2012)

Beim MB reicht auch das AsRock B75 Pro3 

System Power Netzteile würde ich nicht nehmen, da gibt's keine Garantie.


----------



## Legacyy (27. November 2012)

Netzteil würde ich lieber das hier nehmen: Cougar A300 300W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Lüfter sind arg teuer, lieber diese: Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
RAM kannst du den hier nehmen: G.Skill DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-16GBNT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Du weißt, dass die Festplatte mit 5400 rpm langsam ist?
Wozu denn die GT630?


----------



## pixelpink (27. November 2012)

boah....wie schnell seid ihr denn...

ok, werd mir die fragen mithilfe google vornehmen und dann anworten


----------



## Legacyy (27. November 2012)

Wir sind fix (wie immer )

Hier noch mal was zur Lautstärke der Enermax:  
Test: Enermax T.B. 120-mm-Lüfter - hardwaremax.net
Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Windmacher: 19 Lüfter mit 120 und 140 Millimeter Durchmesser im Test


----------



## Jeanboy (27. November 2012)

Netzteil-Alternative: Rasurbo Real&Power 350W ATX 2.3 (RAP350) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (mit 6 Pin Stecker)


----------



## Legacyy (27. November 2012)

Ist Rasturbo wieder lieferbar? Die hatten ja die gleichen Vertriebspartner, wie Fractal...


----------

